# Marco Verratti vs Thiago Alcantara



## Torros (21 Luglio 2015)

Ruoli simili, Verratti più regista, Alcantara più mezzala. 

Preferisco Verratti personalmente, più completo rispetto allo spagnolo, perché ha anche una fase difensiva eccezionale, sopratutto considerando la stazza. Alcantara rispetto a Verratti lo vedo più fumoso e meno fondamentale in una squadra, discorso simile a quello fatto nel confronto tra Xavi e Iniesta..


----------



## pennyhill (21 Luglio 2015)

Mentre Verratti esplodeva, Alcantara era costretto a guardare gli altri giocare. Vediamo come si riprende.


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

Non c'è confronto. Verratti oltre che più regista è più completo. E' forse il miglior costruttore di gioco che ha nelle sue corde un'interdizione di primo livello, come se fosse un taglialegna. Oltretutto è più abile anche in fase offensiva, nel saltare l'uomo, nel fraseggio veloce. E ha molta più personalità. Thiago è bravo con il pallone ma è inferiore in tutti i parametri comparato all'italiano e non sembra avere molta personalità, oltre ad essere fragile fisicamente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Luglio 2015)

Thiago è una divinità, se smette di farsi male lo vedrete.

Questo qua è un mostro e anche se dovessi scegliere oggi per una partita chi avere con me dei due non avrei il minimo dubbio 

Alcantara


----------



## DannySa (21 Luglio 2015)

Verratti dominerà per anni e anni, probabilmente pure se facesse pena lo farebbe a livelli talmenti alti che per certi talenti di oggi sarebbe quasi impossibile da raggiungere, detto questo lo preferisco senza dubbio rispetto allo spagnolo, è un giocatore tecnicamente mostruoso, elegante nel palleggio, una personalità da veterano quando ha la palla senza contare che da tracagnotto qual è pur essendo piccolino può difendere molto bene nello stretto infatti 1 vs 1 contro Messi è riuscito spessissimo a venirne fuori senza problemi (il vantaggio di essere un brevilineo contro il re dei brevilinei).
Per me il vero colpaccio del mercato sarebbe lui, niente a che vedere con Pogba, l'avrei visto come il sostituto perfetto di Xavi al Barcellona dove secondo me andrà l'anno prossimo.
Detto questo non vedo cosa potrei dire di Thiago, ottimo giocatore e dal gran talento ma non è a questi livelli ed è fragile fisicamente.


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Thiago è una divinità, se smette di farsi male lo vedrete.
> 
> Questo qua è un mostro e anche se dovessi scegliere oggi per una partita chi avere con me dei due non avrei il minimo dubbio
> 
> Alcantara



Se non erro quelli che chiedevano Alcantara al Milan a gran voce eravate te, Dinho89 e un altro che non mi sovviene. Certo ad oggi lo acquisterei anch'io nonostante gli infortuni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Se non erro quelli che chiedevano Alcantara al Milan a gran voce eravate te, Dinho89 e un altro che non mi sovviene. Certo ad oggi lo acquisterei anch'io nonostante gli infortuni.



Come ti ho già detto ci esco proprio pazzo per sto giocatore e adoro Verratti eh !


----------



## pennyhill (21 Luglio 2015)

Comunque in una squadra uno non esclude l' altro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Comunque in una squadra uno non esclude l' altro.



Piango, immagina che roba


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Piango, immagina che roba



Nel 4-3-1-2

Thiago Alcantara Verratti Bonaventura
Pjanic


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Nel 4-3-1-2
> 
> Thiago Alcantara Verratti Bonaventura
> Pjanic



Che centrocampo


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Nel 4-3-1-2
> 
> Thiago Alcantara Verratti Bonaventura
> Pjanic



Sei il solito 

Già sognavo un 433 con Nainggolan e due belle alette di pollo


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] comparandoli nella loro unica stagione a parità di presenze, ovvero la 2012-2013 Thiago Alcantera batte per statistiche Marco Verratti.

- Ha avuto più possesso palla
- Ha fatto più passaggi
- Ha completato più passaggi con successo
- Ha creato più occasioni
- Ha fatto più passaggi chiave
- Pari assist con Verratti


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] comparandoli nella loro unica stagione a parità di presenze, ovvero la 2012-2013 Thiago Alcantera batte per statistiche Marco Verratti.
> 
> - Ha avuto più possesso palla
> - Ha fatto più passaggi
> ...



Secondo me molto semplicemente Thiago ha più talento, Verratti però ha una ''garra'' da argentino mica male.

Speriamo Thiago riesca a giocare con continuità d'ora in avanti.


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

*Stagione 2012-2013*
*Presenze:* 27 Thiago 27 Verratti
*Minuti giocati: *200 minuti in più Verratti
*Possesso palla totale: 740,19 Thiago*
*Passaggi totali: 1739 *_Thiago_ - 1600 Verratti
*Passaggi con successo: 1597 *_Thiago_ - 1432 Verratti
*Completamento passaggi: 92% *_Thiago_ - 90% Verratti
*Passaggi chiave: 17 *_Thiago_ - 15 Verratti
*Occasioni create: 21* _Thiago_ -19 Verratti

Tutt'altro che fumoso lo spagnolo...mmm.. Vedremo comunque come si riprenderà. Può ancora crescere molto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Nel 4-3-1-2
> 
> Thiago Alcantara Verratti Bonaventura
> Pjanic


Verratti
Pogba Alcantara
Isco​


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Verratti
> Pogba Alcantara
> Isco​



Vabbè allora se dobbiamo viaggiare così elevati dico


Matuidi - Verratti - Thiago Alcantara
Ozil - James Rodriguez


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vabbè allora se dobbiamo viaggiare così elevati dico
> 
> 
> Matuidi - Verratti - Thiago Alcantara
> Ozil - James Rodriguez


Sento il tuo orgasmo da casa mia [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vabbè allora se dobbiamo viaggiare così elevati dico
> 
> 
> Matuidi - Verratti - Thiago Alcantara
> Ozil - James Rodriguez


Lavoravo di fantasia


----------



## diavolo (21 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Thiago è una divinità, se smette di farsi male lo vedrete.
> 
> Questo qua è un mostro e anche se dovessi scegliere oggi per una partita chi avere con me dei due non avrei il minimo dubbio
> 
> Alcantara



Sono d'accordo


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo



3-2 per Verratti... Credo Thiago rimonterà


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Luglio 2015)

Verratti è il mio sogno.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Luglio 2015)

ce ne vuole per considerare Verratti più completo di Thiago. Verratti è un ottimo regista forse il piu promettente di tutto il panorama europeo, ha un'ottima fase di regia, è veloce ed ha una buona fase di interdizione anche se è piuttosto falloso. Ma si ferma li. Stop.
Alcantara nasce come mezzala, con una tecnica di primissimo livello scuola Barça quindi più offensivo che di interdizione, ma può giostrare anche dietro le punte, il che contando anche la sua visione di gioco, il dribbling e una buona fase realizzativa lo rendono migliore di Verratti. Thiago purtroppo ha dovuto fare i conti con gli infortuni nell'ultimo anno e mezzo altrimenti sotto la guida di Guardiola sarebbe esploso e Schweinsteiger il campo non lo vedeva manco quest'anno. D'altronde quando è rientrato pronti via e due gol al Porto in Champions.
Ad oggi se dovessi scegliere chi prendere nella mia squadra prenderei Verratti ma SOLO per la scarsa integrità fisica di Thiago altrimenti non avrei dubbi


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> ce ne vuole per considerare Verratti più completo di Thiago. Verratti è un ottimo regista forse il piu promettente di tutto il panorama europeo, ha un'ottima fase di regia, è veloce ed ha una buona fase di interdizione anche se è piuttosto falloso. Ma si ferma li. Stop.
> Alcantara nasce come mezzala, con una tecnica di primissimo livello scuola Barça quindi più offensivo che di interdizione, ma può giostrare anche dietro le punte, il che contando anche la sua visione di gioco, il dribbling e una buona fase realizzativa lo rendono migliore di Verratti. Thiago purtroppo ha dovuto fare i conti con gli infortuni nell'ultimo anno e mezzo altrimenti sotto la guida di Guardiola sarebbe esploso e Schweinsteiger il campo non lo vedeva manco quest'anno. D'altronde quando è rientrato pronti via e due gol al Porto in Champions.
> Ad oggi se dovessi scegliere chi prendere nella mia squadra prenderei Verratti ma SOLO per la scarsa integrità fisica di Thiago altrimenti non avrei dubbi



In sostanza dici Thiago > Verratti senza considerare gli infortuni?


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> In sostanza dici Thiago > Verratti senza considerare gli infortuni?



Esatto


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Esatto



Beh non è uno scandalo. Come puoi notare dalle statistiche che ho postato, Thiago si è rivelato superiore da integro.

4-3 Verratti


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] visto che ci sei batti un colpo


----------



## Torros (21 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Thiago è una divinità, se smette di farsi male lo vedrete.
> 
> Questo qua è un mostro e anche se dovessi scegliere oggi per una partita chi avere con me dei due non avrei il minimo dubbio
> 
> Alcantara



io se devo giocare contro una squadra più forte della mia scelgo Marco.
Contro il Barca entrambi hanno trovato una squadra più forte della loro, ma mentre Alcantara era un fantasma, Marco ha fatto un figurone.


----------



## Torros (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] comparandoli nella loro unica stagione a parità di presenze, ovvero la 2012-2013 Thiago Alcantera batte per statistiche Marco Verratti.
> 
> - Ha avuto più possesso palla
> - Ha fatto più passaggi
> ...



nel Bayern e anche nel Barca quelle stastiche sono fuorvianti. Il Bayern e Il barca vincono con 5-4 gol di scarto contro le avversarie e hanno il 70% del possesso nei loro campionati e non solo. Gli assist di Marco sono quasi tutti da lancio lungo(non la specialità di Thiago) che indicano un abilità individuale non dipendente da quando la tua squadra schiaccia il suo avversario sulla sua metacampo. 
Per non parlare della fase difensiva in cui Verratti è nettamente superiore.


----------



## Ma che ooh (21 Luglio 2015)

Io dico verratti , lo adoro, e poi a differenza di thiago non si rompe come un grissino


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2015)

Giocatori diversi, Verratti è un regista dalla doppia fase, invece Alcantara è una mezz'ala più offensiva, in ogni caso dalle pari capacità tecniche, ecco perché rappresentano due dei migliori centrocampisti per l'immediato futuro. L'uno per l'Italia e l'altro per la Spagna rappresentano le risposte dell'uno all'altro paese, parte leggermente avvantaggiato Verratti per l'integrità fisica ma se Alcantara si riprenderà non avrà più niente da invidiare all'italiano.


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> nel Bayern e anche nel Barca quelle stastiche sono fuorvianti. Il Bayern e Il barca vincono con 5-4 gol di scarto contro le avversarie e hanno il 70% del possesso nei loro campionati e non solo. Gli assist di Marco sono quasi tutti da lancio lungo(non la specialità di Thiago) che indicano un abilità individuale non dipendente da quando la tua squadra schiaccia il suo avversario sulla sua metacampo.
> Per non parlare della fase difensiva in cui Verratti è nettamente superiore.



La Ligue 1 è di gran lunga meno competitiva di Bundesliga e Spagna. Ci sono Wolfsburg, Leverkusen, Shalke, Dortmund che comunque sono più che discrete, così come Valencia, Siviglia, Atletico Madrid... In Ligue 1 c'è solo il PSG, un Monaco in costruzione e un Lione retto su Fekir e Lacazette... Le statistiche, poi, parlano chiaro. Comparandoli anche a livello di lancio lungo Alcantara risulta inferiore di un punto percentuale e mezzo. Unico parametro in cui Marco è stato superiore. Nella stagione 2012-2013 da integro ha fatto meglio dell'italiano. La mia preferenza è su Verratti, sia chiaro, ma ogni tanto bisogna essere obiettivi.


----------



## Torros (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> La Ligue 1 è di gran lunga meno competitiva di Bundesliga e Spagna. Ci sono Wolfsburg, Leverkusen, Shalke, Dortmund che comunque sono più che discrete, così come Valencia, Siviglia, Atletico Madrid... In Ligue 1 c'è solo il PSG, un Monaco in costruzione e un Lione retto su Fekir e Lacazette... Le statistiche, poi, parlano chiaro. Comparandoli anche a livello di lancio lungo Alcantara risulta inferiore di un punto percentuale e mezzo. Unico parametro in cui Marco è stato superiore. Nella stagione 2012-2013 da integro ha fatto meglio dell'italiano. La mia preferenza è su Verratti, sia chiaro, ma ogni tanto bisogna essere obiettivi.



lol la Bundesliga è il campionato dove si segna di più dopo la Eredivise, le difese sono certamente peggiori rispetto a quelle di francia. 
Non solo si segna di più ma si dribbla anche di più.. Robben in Bundes ha una percentuale di dribbling riusciti vicina a quella di Messi, appena va in Champions queste percentuali calano drasticamente. Draxler(un giocatore di quasi 1.90) l'anno scorso è stato il giocatore con più dribbling riusciti insieme a Ribery tra i primi 5 campionati europei, in europa non hanno mai mostrato nulla di particolarmente rilevante. Fidati io guardo la Bundes, i giocatori tecnici fanno quello che vogliono li. 
Le statistiche vanno bene ma bisogna contestualizzare. 

La Ligue 1 è comunque certamente più competitiva della Bundes, basta guardare la recente classifica e come qualità media non vedo grosse differenze. Un Borussia di oggi vale meno di un monaco.

Sulla Liga nulla da dire, ma piazza Verratti in quel contesto e vediamo se non ha numeri simili, oltre al fatto che Alcantara non muove un dito in difesa l'italiano fa anche il medianaccio..


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

Ah per la fase difensiva, poi, nel 2012-2013 Verratti ha perso 72 tackle mentre Thiago ne ha persi solo 23. Alcantara ha vinto pure di più il pallone nei duelli aerei.

E c'è da considerare la fase offensiva sempre a favore dello spagnolo e le statistiche sul tiro, 45 a zero per lui.


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> lol la Bundesliga è il campionato dove si segna di più dopo la Eredivise, le difese sono certamente peggiori rispetto a quelle di francia.
> Non solo si segna di più ma si dribbla anche di più.. Robben in Bundes ha una percentuale di dribbling riusciti vicina a quella di Messi, appena va in Champions queste percentuali calano drasticamente. Draxler(un giocatore di quasi 1.90) l'anno scorso è stato il giocatore con più dribbling riusciti insieme a Ribery tra i primi 5 campionati europei, in europa non hanno mai mostrato nulla di particolarmente rilevante. Fidati io guardo la Bundes, i giocatori tecnici fanno quello che vogliono li.
> Le statistiche vanno bene ma bisogna contestualizzare.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti quelle statistiche riguardano Thiago in Liga...


----------



## pennyhill (21 Luglio 2015)

Ora comunque state dando i numeri, e lo dice uno che segue i siti di statistiche. Tutto va interpretato. 

Sono d'accordo su Torros che se giochi in quel barsà, in difesa o a centrocampo giocavi 60-70 palloni a partita.
Capisco meno quella sull altezza e il dribbling, in A per whoscored è arrivato secondo Vazquez. Poi parlo da fan di Chris Waddle.


----------



## Renegade (21 Luglio 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ora comunque state dando i numeri, e lo dice uno che segue i siti di statistiche. Tutto va interpretato.
> 
> Sono d'accordo su Torros che se giochi in quel barsà, in difesa o a centrocampo giocavi 60-70 palloni a partita.
> Capisco meno quella sull altezza e il dribbling, in A per whoscored è arrivato secondo Vazquez. Poi parlo da fan di Chris Waddle.



Ma che Verratti sia meglio non credo vi siano dubbi. Ma far passare Alcantara come fumoso e inconcludente è sbagliato. E i numeri dimostrano difatti il contrario. Poi Marco è anche nullo col tiro e in fase offensiva...


----------



## Torros (22 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma infatti quelle statistiche riguardano Thiago in Liga...



quali sono queste statitiche? 








L'unica cosa in cui thiago vince sono i contrasti persi. Però immagina il contesto. L'italiano se la deve vedere con neri che se le danno di santa ragione, lo spagnolo con tappi ispanici di 1.70, infatti l'italiano ha subito molti più falli. La Ligue 1 semplicemente in quanto a fisicità e fase difensiva è uno step superiore sia alla Bundes che alla Liga che però ha più qualità e rimane più competitiva.
Io non ho bisogno delle statistiche guardo le partite, ho visto Verratti fermare Messi più volte e non solo la pulce, mentre ad Alcantara non ho mai visto fare chissà che in difesa. Oltre al fatto che secondo me quelle statiche sono fuorvianti per via del fatto che al Barca e al Bayern si pressa in gruppo, quindi la vedo abbastanza normale che si possano perdere meno contrasti, non è una situazione 1 vs 1 come capita a Marco, ma spesso 2-3-4 vs 1. Infatti secondo quelle statiche Thiago sarebbe meglio nei contrasti pure di Vidal , il che è semplicemente impossibile.

Insomma le statistiche buttate li cosi senza nessun tipo di ragionamento non hanno senso e questo vale per qualsiasi contesto.


----------



## Dexter (22 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Secondo me molto semplicemente Thiago ha più talento, Verratti però ha una ''garra'' da argentino mica male.
> 
> Speriamo Thiago riesca a giocare con continuità d'ora in avanti.


Esatto. Semplicemente Verratti è più una sicurezza, più concreto e tatticamente più bravo. Alcantara è più talentuoso ma spaccandosi spesso ancora ha fatto vedere granchè. Vedremo! Ad oggi se devo prendere uno dei due nella mia squadra preferisco Verratti. A me piace chi mette ordine. Chiaramente con 100 milioni prenderei entrambi


----------



## Torros (22 Luglio 2015)

Alcantara secondo me è solo più fantasioso e creativo nel cercare il ricamo. Per esempio: mentre alcanara per saltare l'uomo ti fa roluette o il doppio passo, l'italiano sposta semplicemente il pallone.


----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2015)

Diciamo che ci sono 20-30 metri di differenza fra lo stile di gioco dell'uno e dell'altro. Alcantara ama giocare negli ultimi 30 metri, Verratti ama partire molto basso e raramente si avvicina anche solo all'area di rigore. Sono due giocatori fantastici nello stesso schacchiere piuttosto.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Luglio 2015)

Alcantara ha mostrato lampi da fuoriclasse assoluto, ma a causa dei problemi fisici non ha ancora dimostrato continuità. E' ancora una scommessa.

Marco potrebbe giocare 40 partite in qualunque squadra, Bayern e Real comprese.

Io prendo Verratti, ma sono due giocatori diversi che potrebbero coesistere (e anzi, che meraviglia sarebbe vederli insieme! Abbiamo rischiato di farlo con la maglia azzurra)


----------



## Renegade (22 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=1740]Torros[/MENTION] 

Le statistiche riguardano la *Stagione 2012-2013, *quelle con Thiago in Liga e Verratti in Ligue 1. L'unica possibile per confrontarli poiché a parità di presenze. La Bundesliga non centra nulla.*

Presenze: 27 Thiago 27 Verratti
Minuti giocati: 200 minuti in più Verratti
Possesso palla totale: 740,19 Thiago
Passaggi totali: 1739 Thiago - 1600 Verratti
Passaggi con successo: 1597 Thiago - 1432 Verratti
Completamento passaggi: 92% Thiago - 90% Verratti
Passaggi chiave: 17 Thiago - 15 Verratti
Occasioni create: 21 Thiago -19 Verratti
Contrasti persi: 23 Thiago - 72 Verratti
Precisione tiro: 45% Thiago - 0 Verratti

*Thiago vince tutti i parametri e poi anche nei duelli aerei e nella fase offensiva che evito di mettere perché non c'è confronto. Marco è nullo lì. La sua unica lacuna. 
Insomma, questo dovrebbe far capire che Thiago Alcantara è tutt'altro che fumoso e inconcludente da sano. E io preferisco l'italiano eh.


----------



## Torros (22 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1740]Torros[/MENTION]
> 
> Le statistiche riguardano la *Stagione 2012-2013, *quelle con Thiago in Liga e Verratti in Ligue 1. L'unica possibile per confrontarli poiché a parità di presenze. La Bundesliga non centra nulla.*
> 
> ...



non so dove hai preso le statistiche ma le mie si riferiscono appunto a quella stagione e vince il confronto Verratti in quasi tutto...
Entrambi hanno segnato 3 gol nelle rispettive stagioni, di assist Verrati tra coppe e campionati ne ha fatti 11(8 in campionato) , Alcantara 4 assist solo in campionato. 
Le statistiche che ami tanto mi danno ragione, se ha giocato poi 200 minuti in più di Verratti il confronto va fatto con la metrica dei 90 minuti e infatti in base a quel confronto vince Verratti in tutto, altrimenti non ha senso.






Quindi non solo Verratti è superiore difensivamente ma in base alle statistiche è meglio anche nella fase offensiva, ha inoltre una percentuale di dribbling riusciti del 72.22%(2.38 a partita) contro quella di Thiago del 66.07%(2.36). Quindi Verratti è pure più bravo nel dribbling(sempre saputo anche senza le statistiche) e perde chiaramente anche meno palloni.
Mi pare che pure le statistiche dicano che Verratti è meglio. 


Alcantara ha cmq tutto da dimostrare, non ha ancora fatto una stagione completa da titolare mentre Verratti pur essendo 2 anni più giovani è da anni che fa il titolare fisso in una big.


----------



## Renegade (22 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> non so dove hai preso le statistiche ma le mie si riferiscono appunto a quella stagione e vince il confronto Verratti in quasi tutto...
> Entrambi hanno segnato 3 gol nelle rispettive stagioni, di assist Verrati tra coppe e campionati ne ha fatti 11(8 in campionato) , Alcantara 4 assist solo in campionato.
> Le statistiche che ami tanto mi danno ragione, se ha giocato poi 200 minuti in più di Verratti il confronto va fatto con la metrica dei 90 minuti e infatti in base a quel confronto vince Verratti in tutto, altrimenti non ha senso.
> 
> ...



*Per 90 minuti - (i 200 min li ha giocati in più Verratti, non Thiago cmq)
**Possesso palla: 47,15 Thiago - 29,93 Verratti*
*Passaggi in avanti: 63,50 Thiago - 54,51 Verratti*
*Passaggi Totali: 110,76 Thiago - 81,59 Verratti*
*Passaggi con successo: 101,72 Thiago - 73,02 Verratti*
*Passaggi completati: 92% Thiago - 90% Verratti*
*Passaggi chiave: 1,08 Thiago - 0,76 Verratti*
*Occasioni create: 1,34 Thiago - 0,97 Verratti*
*Score difensivo: 11.21 Thiago - 2,95 Verratti*
*Score offensivo - 28,08 - 13,98*
*Total shots: 1,08 Thiago - 0,05 Verratti*
*Precisione tiro: 45% Thiago - 0 Verratti*
*Contrasti persi: 1,46 Thiago - 3,16 Verratti*
*Intercettazioni: 2,29 Thiago - 1,99 Verratti*
*Duelli aerei vinti: 1,27 Thiago - 0 Verratti*
*Falli commessi: 1,34 Thiago - 2,35 Verratti*


----------



## Renegade (22 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] se riesci posta le grafiche che hai sempre


----------



## davoreb (22 Luglio 2015)

io voto Verratti

ma che senso ha mettere statistiche del 2012-2013? Verratti dopo quella stagione è cresciuto molto mentre Alcantara anche per gli infortuni si è fermato.


----------



## Renegade (22 Luglio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> io voto Verratti
> 
> ma che senso ha mettere statistiche del 2012-2013? Verratti dopo quella stagione è cresciuto molto mentre Alcantara anche per gli infortuni si è fermato.



E' per far notare che Thiago non è un calciatorino come qualcuno crede. Poi io stesso ho votato Verratti prima.


----------



## Torros (22 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1042]O Animal[/MENTION] se riesci posta le grafiche che hai sempre



io le statistiche te le ho postate dal sito ufficiale che usano tutti Squawka.

Verratti ha più assist, più dribbling, più passaggi chiave e occasioni create e più contrasti vinti, hanno segnato entrambi lo stesso numero di gol..


----------



## Torros (22 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' per far notare che Thiago non è un calciatorino come qualcuno crede. Poi io stesso ho votato Verratti prima.



cioé tu stai facendo il confronto tra la stagione 2012 2013 di Verratti e quella 2012 2013 di Alcantara?
lol


----------



## Renegade (22 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> io le statistiche te le ho postate dal sito ufficiale che usano tutti Squawka.
> 
> Verratti ha più assist, più dribbling, più passaggi chiave e occasioni create e più contrasti vinti, hanno segnato entrambi lo stesso numero di gol..



Anche le mie provengono da lì.



Torros ha scritto:


> cioé tu stai facendo il confronto tra la stagione 2012 2013 di Verratti e quella 2012 2013 di Alcantara?
> lol



Sì, l'ho detto alla seconda pagina e anche più avanti. Ancora non avevi letto? E' l'unica stagione con loro due a parità di presenze. Le altre sono con Thiago che ne ha sulle 8 o giù di lì causa infortuni.


----------



## DannySa (22 Luglio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Alcantara ha mostrato lampi da fuoriclasse assoluto, ma a causa dei problemi fisici non ha ancora dimostrato continuità. E' ancora una scommessa.
> 
> Marco potrebbe giocare 40 partite in qualunque squadra, Bayern e Real comprese.
> 
> Io prendo Verratti, ma sono due giocatori diversi che potrebbero coesistere (e anzi, che meraviglia sarebbe vederli insieme! Abbiamo rischiato di farlo con la maglia azzurra)




Avrebbe avuto sicuramente senso, il giocatore è nato in Puglia da padre brasiliano e madre brasiliana (da cui ha preso il cognome Alcantara che probabilmente le avrebbe potuto dare la possibilità di prendere il passaporto italiano), invece strana la vita, hanno tutti il passaporto spagnolo e il giocatore si sente spagnolo.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Luglio 2015)

Secondo me vi state facendo un po' troppe pippe sui numeri.

A mio parere le statistiche possono raccontare nel dettaglio altri sport come il basket, ma non il calcio.

Sicuramente i numeri possono avvalorare tesi e sostenere argomentazioni, ma non essere il fulcro di valutazioni e confronti.


----------



## Renegade (22 Luglio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Secondo me vi state facendo un po' troppe pippe sui numeri.
> 
> A mio parere le statistiche possono raccontare nel dettaglio altri sport come il basket, ma non il calcio.
> 
> Sicuramente i numeri possono avvalorare tesi e sostenere argomentazioni, ma non essere il fulcro di valutazioni e confronti.



I numeri non provano chi è meglio dell'altro, sicuramente. Ma almeno smentiscono che un calciatore sia fumoso, inconcludente o scarso.


----------



## Torros (22 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Anche le mie provengono da lì.
> 
> 
> 
> Sì, l'ho detto alla seconda pagina e anche più avanti. Ancora non avevi letto? E' l'unica stagione con loro due a parità di presenze. Le altre sono con Thiago che ne ha sulle 8 o giù di lì causa infortuni.



non ha senso però. Verratti ha due anni in meno, e due anni fa era chiaramente inferiore a Thiago, in questi due anni le cose sono cambiate molto però.


----------



## Renegade (22 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> non ha senso però. Verratti ha due anni in meno, e due anni fa era chiaramente inferiore a Thiago, in questi due anni le cose sono cambiate molto però.



Non ha neanche senso paragonare Verratti con 30 presenze contro Thiago con 8 eh . In quella stagione Thiago fece molto meglio, vedo che finalmente l'hai ammesso. 

Comunque un vero confronto lo si potrà fare semmai lo spagnolo tornasse integro fisicamente. Era un giocatore con tanta, tantissima tecnica e impostazione. Forse il legittimo controaltare del Verratti di oggi.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Luglio 2015)

verratti e non serve argomentare.


----------



## Torros (22 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non ha neanche senso paragonare Verratti con 30 presenze contro Thiago con 8 eh . In quella stagione Thiago fece molto meglio, vedo che finalmente l'hai ammesso.
> 
> Comunque un vero confronto lo si potrà fare semmai lo spagnolo tornasse integro fisicamente. Era un giocatore con tanta, tantissima tecnica e impostazione. Forse il legittimo controaltare del Verratti di oggi.


io infatti ho paragonato questa stagione di Verratti con quella di Thiago nel 2012 2013, l'unica stagione da integro dello spagnolo e Alcantara in quel momento aveva la stessa età di Verratti oggi. 
E qui vince Verratti, altri confronti non hanno senso. Verratti nel 2012-2013 era al suo primo anno nel grande calcio, dopo stagioni in Serie B.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> I numeri non provano chi è meglio dell'altro, sicuramente. Ma almeno smentiscono che un calciatore sia fumoso, inconcludente o scarso.


D'accordo, hai ragione. Ma credo che se uno arriva a pensare simili cose di Alcantara, snocciolare i numeri non serva a niente: è una guerra persa in partenza


----------



## Renegade (23 Luglio 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> io infatti ho paragonato questa stagione di Verratti con quella di Thiago nel 2012 2013, l'unica stagione da integro dello spagnolo e Alcantara in quel momento aveva la stessa età di Verratti oggi.
> E qui vince Verratti, altri confronti non hanno senso. Verratti nel 2012-2013 era al suo primo anno nel grande calcio, dopo stagioni in Serie B.



Ma cosa centra chi è meglio, se _*io stesso*_ ho votato _Verratti_? I numeri smentiscono ciò che tu dici, ovvero che Alcantara sia un _calciatorino fumoso_. Cosa che non è. Poi facile paragonare il Verratti di oggi con il Thiago di due anni fa. Se già lo spagnolo era superiore a parità di stagioni, se in due anni non fosse stato fermo avrebbe avuto ancor più possibilità di miglioramento. La cosa non sta in piedi. Vedremo comunque se tornerà sano e sarà quello di prima. Se l'anno prossimo giocherà si avranno più margini di confronto



prebozzio ha scritto:


> D'accordo, hai ragione. *Ma credo che se uno arriva a pensare simili cose di Alcantara, snocciolare i numeri non serva a niente: è una guerra persa in partenza*



Hai ragionissima, mi sa. E' come il fatto di Ronaldinho, inutile a dirlo in 40 persone


----------

